# todos los demás decimos



## Le Pamplemousse

> En España sólo los niños emplean esas palabras, todos los demás *decimos* "padre" y "madre".


 
¿Es común usar la forma de nosotros cuando la persona que habla es incluido en el sujeto aunque es la tercera persona?


----------



## diegodbs

Le Pamplemousse said:
			
		

> ¿Es común usar la forma de nosotros cuando la persona que habla es incluido en el sujeto aunque es la tercera persona?


 
Esa frase la escribí yo, y es muy normal que si "yo" me incluyo en lo que estoy afirmando, se use la conjugación de primera persona del plural.


----------



## DaleC

Es muy comun, supone una trampa para los angloparlantes.


----------



## diegodbs

DaleC said:
			
		

> Es muy comun, supone una trampa para los angloparlantes.


 
Tienes razón, es una trampa para los angloparlantes, pero en español: yo + ellos = nosotros.


----------



## gisele73

¿No sería lo mismo en inglés?


----------



## DaleC

gisele73 said:
			
		

> ¿No sería lo mismo en inglés?


 
¿Qué? ¿Que yo + ellos = nosotros? 

De todos modos, en inglés nunca se borra el pronombre 'nosotros'. Siempre se dice: "todos de nosotros", "all of us" o "we all", nunca "todos" únicamente. Resulta imposible que tuvieramos una pareja como ésta: 

Todos los damnificados reivindicaN; 
Todos los damnificados reivindicaMOS.


----------



## gisele73

DaleC said:
			
		

> ¿Qué? ¿Que yo + ellos = nosotros?
> 
> De todos modos, en inglés nunca se borra el pronombre 'nosotros'. Siempre se dice: "todos de nosotros", "all of us" o "we all", nunca "todos" únicamente. Resulta imposible que tuvieramos una pareja como ésta:
> 
> Todos los damnificados reivindicaN;
> Todos los damnificados reivindicaMOS.


 
Es cierto que en inglés siempre se usa el pronombre personal, mientras que en castellano no es necesario, ya que está implicito en el verbo. Eso ha de ser confuso para los que aprenden castellano.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

DaleC said:
			
		

> ¿Qué? ¿Que yo + ellos = nosotros?
> 
> De todos modos, en inglés nunca se borra el pronombre 'nosotros'. Siempre se dice: "todos de nosotros", "all of us" o "we all", nunca "todos" únicamente. Resulta imposible que tuvieramos una pareja como ésta:
> 
> Todos los damnificados reivindicaN;
> Todos los damnificados reivindicaMOS.


 
All the victims demand... It's always third person plural.

What about: "We, all the victims, demand..."?

O quizá "All of us, victims, demand..."?


----------



## ampurdan

En España sólo los niños emplean esas palabras, todos los demás *decimos* "padre" y "madre". 
In Spain only children use these words, the rest of us say "padre" y "madre".
Isn't it correct?


----------



## Piku

En un texto formal en el que el autor no tiene personalidad se usaría la tercera persona, aunque sea obvio que el autor también pertenece a ese grupo; por ejemplo "es el único hombre que puede volar, los demás no pueden". En español se usa la primera persona para enfatizar la participación del autor o darle un tono más humano...

.


----------



## jdenson

ampurdan said:
			
		

> En España sólo los niños emplean esas palabras, todos los demás *decimos* "padre" y "madre".
> In Spain only children use these words, the rest of us say "padre" y "madre".
> Isn't it correct?


Yes. Exactly correct.

JD


----------



## ampurdan

Then you can also include the author in the speech in English, can't you? I don't see where is the difference between Spanish and English...


----------



## DaleC

ampurdan said:
			
		

> All the victims demand... It's always third person plural.
> 
> What about: "We, all the victims, demand..."?
> 
> O quizá "All of us, victims, demand..."?



No entiendo qué es la pregunta. Si es como decirlo en ingles, se puede decir "We, the victims, demand", respecto a este contexto. Por lo general, X representa un substantivo en el plural, "we (,) the X" o "all of us X" (sin coma). Pero las sugerencias de arriba, no.


----------



## ampurdan

DaleC said:
			
		

> No entiendo qué es la pregunta. Si es como decirlo en ingles, se puede decir "We, the victims, demand", respecto a este contexto. Por lo general, X representa un substantivo en el plural, "we (,) the X" o "all of us X" (sin coma). Pero las sugerencias de arriba, no.


 
De acuerdo, gracias, pero lo que yo digo es que en inglés, así, también se puede incluir a la persona que está hablando, como en castellano. No veo por qué la extrañeza de que el castellano lo haga... That was my point.


----------



## gisele73

ampurdan said:
			
		

> De acuerdo, gracias, pero lo que yo digo es que en inglés, así, también se puede incluir a la persona que está hablando, como en castellano. No veo por qué la extrañeza de que el castellano lo haga... That was my point.




Hola ampurdan,

Éso es exactamente lo que me pregunto yo. No veo el motivo de confusión aquí, aparte del hecho de que en inglés se usa el pronombre personal y en castellno no es necesario, ya que la conjugación del verbo indica de qué persona se habla, pero por lo demás me parece que es lo mismo en inglés que en castellano.


----------



## ampurdan

Me he repasado el post de Pamplemouse y creo que ya la entiendo. No es tanto el hecho de incluir al narrador, que evidentemente, toda lengua debería poder hacer; sino una cuestión puramente gramatical.

Todos los demás decimos: 1ª persona del plural
The rest of us say: 3ª persona del plural (aunque es una mera cuestión de concepto, porque en la práctica es lo mismo: we say and they say, la diferencia la hace el pronombre, supongo que en inglés entienden que cuando no hay pronombre, siempre es tercera persona, isn't it?).

All of us victims demand: sería pensado como 3ª persona del plural en inglés, ¿verdad? pero
We, the victims, demand: como 1ª persona del plural, ¿am I wrong?


----------



## Ratona

En inglés, en general, usamos la tercera persona.

Todos los demás = Everybody else 

Entonces, yo diría "everybody else says..." Sólo si yo quisiera poner énfasis en el hecho de que yo también crea algo diría "Well, all of us say..."

Cuando vivía a Madrid, estaba hablando con un amigo y sin pensar dije "los ingleses piensan que...", él me preguntó porqué usé piensan y no pensamos. Mi respuesta era que como hablaba en general y no incluye necesariamente mi punto de vista (puede ser que sí) decía piensan, pero si es un característico o un opinión que también yo quiero expresar diría pensamos.

No sé si me he explicado bien??


----------



## esteban

En estos casos, Ratona, para que resulte màs neutra la oraciòn, puedes decir por ejemplo:

"El inglés piensa que..."
"El colombiano jura que..."
"El noruego sabe muy bien que..."

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

esteban said:
			
		

> En estos casos, Ratona, para que resulte màs neutra la oraciòn, puedes decir por ejemplo:
> 
> "El inglés piensa que..."
> "El colombiano jura que..."
> "El noruego sabe muy bien que..."
> 
> Saludos


 
En un texto escrito queda muy elegante, pero creo que en una conversación entre amigos en un bar queda algo pedante, ¿no crees?


----------



## esteban

ampurdan said:
			
		

> En un texto escrito queda muy elegante, pero creo que en una conversación entre amigos en un bar queda algo pedante, ¿no crees?


 
Y bueno...puede ser que yo sea màs pedante de lo que yo crea   ... a mì no me da la impresiòn de que sea pedante decir esto...
Por lo menos en Colombia no...al màximo decir una frase de éstas podrìa sugerir de que existen varios puntos de vista al respecto...

Por ejemplo:
"El colombiano jura de que si llega 25 minutos tarde a una cita, es una buena excusa decir "!Qué pena, es que estaba lloviendo!""
?Por qué te parece pedante?


----------



## ampurdan

Ya te digo que no me parece pedante verlo escrito, sino elegante, pero en una conversación no es lo más natural. Me parece un lenguaje algo esmerado para formar parte de una conversación entre amigos, a menos que se utilice en tono de broma, para un chiste. No es que en sí sea chistoso, sino que me parece un recurso estilístico impropio del lenguaje de calle habitual, por lo menos en los lugares en que yo he vivido, y más propio de un lenguaje más trabajado (como podría ser el del chiste).


----------



## esteban

Quizàs tengas razòn...también depende de la gente con la que estés y el contexto...en un bar todo lo que estamos discutiendo aquì son pedanterìas y definitivamente !no me imagino hablando de diferencias culturales en la esquina con una media de aguardiente (o de calimocho  ) en mano!

Saludos
Esteban


----------



## gian_eagle

no se supone que la forma correcta es "todos (los demas) dicen"


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> no se supone que la forma correcta es "todos (los demas) dicen"


Bueno, depende..
Si tu estás entre  "todos los demás":
Estábamos en clase y Mario y Pepe dijeron que había que esperar al maestro, todos los demas dijimos que no.

Si tu no estás dentro de "todos los demás":
Estábamos en clase y Mario y yo dijimos que había que esperar al maestro, todos los demas dijeron que no.

Saludos


----------



## Dudu678

Es más, si tú no están entre el resto, pero la persona con quien hablas sí, utilizarás la segunda forma del plural.

Por ejemplo (permíteme tiger que te robe la idea),
_Estábamos en clase y Mario y yo dijimos que había que esperar al maestro, todos los demas dijisteis que no._

Es decir, yo estoy hablando con alguien que dijo que no, recordando con él cómo él, junto con el resto de compañeros, dijeron que no, mientras que Mario y yo dijimos que sí.

Bueno, lo que se supone que era párrafo aclaratorio no me ha quedado como tal


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Dudu678 said:
			
		

> Es más, si tú no están entre el resto, pero la persona con quien hablas sí, utilizarás la segunda forma del plural.
> 
> Por ejemplo (permíteme tiger que te robe la idea),
> _Estábamos en clase y Mario y yo dijimos que había que esperar al maestro, todos los demas dijisteis que no. *(No problema  )*_
> 
> Es decir, yo estoy hablando con alguien que dijo que no, recordando con él cómo él, junto con el resto de compañeros, dijeron que no, mientras que Mario y yo dijimos que sí.
> 
> Bueno, lo que se supone que era párrafo aclaratorio no me ha quedado como tal


 
Bueno, creo que te he entendido, en el español de América sería algo como:
_Estábamos en clase y Mario y yo dijimos que había que esperar al maestro, todos los demas dijisteis *ustedes dijeron* que no._
¿O me equivoco?


----------



## gian_eagle

gracias por la explicacion, Tigger!


----------



## Dudu678

Sí, tiger, nosotros no usamos el ustedes más que para trato familiar, sino nosotros. En cualquier caso la utlización es la misma, quedaría así:

todos vosotros dijisteis que sí.

Sin embargo, ahí se pierde el matiz de que son todos los demás.


----------



## DaleC

En el mensaje no. 15, 


			
				gisele73 said:
			
		

> Hola ampurdan,
> 
> Éso es exactamente lo que me pregunto yo. No veo el motivo de confusión aquí, aparte del hecho de que en inglés se usa el pronombre personal y en castellno no es necesario, ya que la conjugación del verbo indica de qué persona se habla, pero por lo demás me parece que es lo mismo en inglés que en castellano.


El motivo de confusion es que 

"todos los mexicanos" puede tener tres sentidos en español: 

"todos los mexicanos, nosotros", 
"todos los mexicanos, vosotros/ustedes", 
"todos los mexicanos, ellos"; 

por/en contraste, "all Mexicans" y "all the Mexicans" pueden tener un único sentido en inglés: 
"todos los mexicanos, *ellos*".  

"todos los mexicanos, nosotros" = "we Mexicans all" (o "all of us Mexicans"). 
"todos los mexicanos, vosotros/ustedes" = "you Mexicans all" (o "all you Mexicans", sin "of"). 

Así que en inglés en el 99 por ciento de las oraciones declarativas precede el sujeto al verbo y el sujeto no se omita, entonces no se da la posibilidad de la ambigüedad. 

Dudu678 nos ha puesto un muy bien ejemplo en el mensaje No. 25: "todos los demas dij*isteis*".


----------



## soofiita

alguien podria decirme como traducir correctamente.. 
"En "Coca-Cola" *decimos* que nuestro mejor vendedor..."


----------



## gonzalo_diaz

No veo la dificultad. 

Si se usa 1ra persona del plural, uno se está incluyendo dentro de ese "todos"=_Todos los demás decimos.
_
Si la persona se considera afuera de ese resto, utilizará 3ra persona del plural=_Todos los demás dicen._


----------



## gonzalo_diaz

Here at Coca-Cola, we say that our best seller ...


----------

